# reoccuring drywall crack by window



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Premixed joint compound in a crack is prone to cracking again. A powder compound that needs to be mixed will do a better job. Sheetrock brand Easy Sand works well, and it's sandable unlike other brands. I use it a lot when fixing holes that I had to make to fish wires, it dries nice and hard with less chance of cracking, much stronger than the premixed joint compound.

Tape would be better, but it's more work and requires more finesse to get it right.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

setting compound is stronger that all purpose, silverset 90 is a great setting compound that is carried at your local lowes. tape wise, paper wiggles less. if it's a crack prone area setting compound and paper tape will fix you right up.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Matt, You might also want to try and put a couple of screws in that area to hrlp stop any movement. Sounds like there should be some framing in that area.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I've seen similar cracks in my house. They reappeared almost a month after fixed. I believe hey are simply weak spots in the structure where it shifts the most. Probably hard, if impossible to fully get rid of.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> I've seen similar cracks in my house. They reappeared almost a month after fixed. I believe hey are simply weak spots in the structure where it shifts the most. Probably hard, if impossible to fully get rid of.


depends. i have a friend i'm helping with his home next week. 6 stress cracks are present from studs drying and the frame settling. i've done these a few times before and successfully disappeared them permanently by cutting a good 1/8"- 1/4" gap where the stress crack is, using setting compound, paper tape and doing the finish. the worst part is how far you generally have to take what becomes a butt joint out. it's often nearly 2 feet of mud feathering if you want a perfect finish


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

That's exactly why I give it a shot with just setting compound first.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You should definitely use tape. Mesh is easier to cover and make a flatter repair because there's no mud under it like paper (and it's probably thinner than paper). I only use it for small repairs like this. As stated above, use a setting compound for at least the first coat. If you opt to repair without tape, you're better off using caulk as it will "move" somewhat when the wall moves. Not a very good fix though....


----------

